# Lm only west harbor ombtt/great lakes lm series open



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

*[/B
WE ARE HAVING OUR GREENFISH ONLY OPEN 10/06 SUNDAY AT THE WEST HARBOR RAMP. GO TO http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/OPENS/LakeErie13.html
FOR INFO.


JAMI*


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

What a joke this government Bull has become...

All kidding aside does the shut down effect the launch site for this open tourney on Sunday?


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I do not know how it would????

Here is the weather perdiction as of now.
Large Mouth Only (West Harbor) Lake Erie 10/06/2014 OMBTT 



I am getting reports they are biting. I looked at weather reports and as of now prediction is SW winds. Yeah no N winds!!!!! We are running this event in conjunction with the Large Mouth Only Series and you can go here for any info needed.
http://www.ombtt.com/WebsiteMstrs/OPENS/LakeErie13.html
This is an Open with no late fees or membership required and you may sign up at the ramp. Start time around 7:15am

Here is the current lake predictions for off shore Lake Erie. Remember we are on the South side of the lake so the wave prediction will be off along the shore.

.THIS AFTERNOON...WEST WINDS 5 TO 15 KNOTS DIMINISHING TO 10 KNOTS
OR LESS. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET SUBSIDING TO 1 TO 2 FEET.
.TONIGHT...SOUTH WINDS 10 KNOTS OR LESS BECOMING SOUTHEAST. A
CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS LATE. WAVES LESS THAN 2 FEET.
.THURSDAY...SOUTHEAST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTH. A
CHANCE OF SHOWERS IN THE MORNING. A CHANCE OF THUNDERSTORMS.
SHOWERS LIKELY IN THE AFTERNOON. WAVES 2 FEET OR LESS.
.THURSDAY NIGHT...SOUTH WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHWEST.
SHOWERS LIKELY WITH A CHANCE OF THUNDERSTORMS. WAVES 2 FEET OR
LESS.
.FRIDAY...SOUTHWEST WINDS 5 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTH. A CHANCE
OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. WAVES 2 FEET OR LESS.
.SATURDAY...SOUTH WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHWEST. A
CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET.
.SUNDAY...SOUTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS DIMINISHING TO 5 TO
10 KNOTS. A CHANCE OF THUNDERSTORMS. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS. WAVES
2 TO 4 FEET SUBSIDING TO 1 TO 3 FEET.


----------



## Fish78 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have never been in a tournament before and am wondering if there are coordinates you can only fish? Only in west harbor our can you travel to east and work your way back? Sorry if this is a dumb question. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

You may run anywhere by water you want to go. Just be back by weigh in time.


jami


----------



## Fish78 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you very much Jami, would you happen to know how many teams there will be, and is there a limit?

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I alreay have 14 same as last year at this time. Guys usually pay at ramp due to no late fees and weather report. Not many guys want to fish when its blowing bad. Jus got the new forcast and its even better than yesterday.
.TODAY...SOUTHWEST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF
SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS THIS MORNING. THEN A CHANCE OF SHOWERS
AND THUNDERSTORMS THIS AFTERNOON. WAVES 2 FEET OR LESS.
.TONIGHT...SOUTH WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS THROUGH EARLY EVENING. WAVES 2 FEET OR LESS.
.SATURDAY...SOUTH WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS IN THE AFTERNOON. WAVES 1 FOOT OR LESS.
.SATURDAY NIGHT...SOUTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHWEST.
A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS IN THE EVENING...THEN
SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS LIKELY OVERNIGHT. WAVES 2 FEET OR LESS.
.SUNDAY...SOUTHWEST WINDS 5 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING WEST. SHOWERS
AND THUNDERSTORMS LIKELY...THEN A CHANCE OF SHOWERS OVERNIGHT.
WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET.
.MONDAY...WEST WINDS 5 TO 15 KNOTS. WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET.
.TUESDAY...WEST WINDS 5 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING LIGHT AND VARIABLE.
WAVES 1 TO 3 FEET SUBSIDING TO 1 FOOT OR LESS


----------



## douglacj (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone Ever need Co-Angle at these tournments?


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

I do not know of anyone yet. I will keep my ears open and anyone on here looking for a partner please contact douglacj send them a PM. We have 15 pre registered now that is higher than last year and we ended up around 40.


Jami


----------



## Fish78 (Sep 11, 2013)

What is exact address? On way, gonna be wet!

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Any results from this tourney??


----------



## Fish78 (Sep 11, 2013)

None so far that I know of, but I hear their were some huge bass caught!! 4 pounders with possibly 6+. I'm waiting also. Wouldn't surprise me if 20+ won tournament

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

16.5 lbs won the tourney(Fletcher Shyrock), there were no 5lbers (or 6) brought to the scale, it actually fished kinda tough for erie.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Cant wait for next year.


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Looking forward to it as well! I'll be making the drive in next year. Bummed I missed last weekend. Had a blast fishing in '11 and '12!


----------

